

Updating Crowdhoster: building accessible, open-source crowdfunding - ajaymehta
http://blog.crowdtilt.com/post/50939274192/updating-crowdhoster-building-accessible-open-source

======
rjvir
This looks very similar to Kickstarter.

------
dw5ight
looks good. stoked to see what else you guys build! :D

